# Big Green Egg Table Plans



## GTIndEngr (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm relatively new to both woodworking and Sketchup. I'm setting out to build a table for my BGE and I'd appreciate constructive criticism before I start buying and cutting wood.

I really like the table in this project…



Instead of simply launching into it, I decided it was time to try out Sketchup for woodworking plans. Here's what I have so far. For the left and right "cabinet", I'm thinking of just using 3/4" plywood for the bottom and for the side that is on the inside. For the 'outside' and rear of the cabinet, 1×4 lumber of whatever material I choose. 2×4's for the top and bottom "frame" and 8/4 boards for the top if I can find them, 2×6 if I have to just use dimensional pieces.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

That's a great design and a wonderful way to combine woodworking, fire and meat! I would use treated lumber for anything close to the ground that won't be near the food. I might use some sort of penetrating epoxy for any plywood surfaces you choose. Love the curves on the top and a smart approach to the project. I almost had the opportunity to build one of these for the dad of a girl I was dating, but then life happened. The BGE guys are very passionate about their Qing…;^)

Chris


----------



## Lewiston (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice design!


----------

